# Google Local Now Allowing Owners to Respond to Reviews



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Starting today, Google is allowing business owners who have a claimed business in google local to respond to reviews left about the business.

The responses can only be made to reviews left through google and not to reviews google scrapes from other sources (e.g., yelp, citysearch, etc).

I think this is a major step in the right direction on the part of Google.

Google's official announcement is here and the instructions on how to respond are here.


----------

